# I got a package :)



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yesterday was thursday, which happened to be the day that I got my package. I bet you want to see some pics don't ya? Well here ya go.







[/url][/IMG]
I bet you're wondering why I only posted a pic of the box. I thought, well why not make them work for their pics? I am gonna make yall work for the pics . Don't worry, it's not hard work. All I want is 10 replies by tomorrow and I will show you what I got in my package .


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

1st reply to your post.........................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

2nd reply to your post......................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

3rd reply to your post......................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

4th reply to your post.......................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

5th reply to your post.......................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

6th reply to your post...........................


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope don't work like that Marsha. You can post multiple times but someone has to post after you before I will count your post. So far according to my rules, this thread has only 1 post. And my post does not count as a post.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

7th reply to your post.........................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well you did say that you wanted 10 replies to this thread, you did not specify how those replies had to be. LMRO=Laughing My Rear Off


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

You know what, if you can do 100 posts all by your self then I will post the pictures, sound fair?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am not doing 100 posts. That would take all night long.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well you have made 10 posts so i guess I have to do what I said I would do if there were 10 posts.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

8th reply to your post..........................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

9th reply to your post.......................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

10th reply to your post.............................okay now you have to show us what you got.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I deleted the post if you're wondering. Also i am about to post the pics. I am only gonna post 1 pic and then I expect another 10 posts if you want the last pic .


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh post both, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope . You gotta do another 10 posts. You can do 10 posts by yourself if you want.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Awww man! That sucks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Here is 1 pic.







[/url][/IMG] That bucket is 4 POUNDS, costs me exactly $52.99 which I payed for MYSELF .


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

You currently have made 14 posts, only 6 more to go.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Why is it upside down?

That is cool, now you have fish food that will last you a year.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I was holding the phone upside down and didn't notice it. You now have 15 posts, only 5 more posts. Just make 5 more posts and I will post the last item I bought.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

uno.....................


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Dose


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

dos..............................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

tres..........................


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

cuatro


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

and cinco.................................now post the other pic, please.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

No!!.... JK. The pic will be up shortly.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Umm... I messed up and now can't get the pic. I exited the page with the pictures tha ti had to move onto the site. I can't get back to the site without my mom. It is her phone that I am using, and it needs her finger print to unlock. Sorry.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

My mom will be awake in about an hour, so if you could stay up with me for about an hour, then I can get you the pic.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

It is 7:11pm here in Bremerton, WA.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh, It is 10:13 here in Georgia.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

See I am three hours behind you.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep. I'm bored . What ya doing?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Trying not to go insane with Blue Moon, my halfmoon betta being sick. He has fin rot and I am treating it with water changes and aquarisol right now. Also waiting on Chard56 to get online and respond to my thread on the other forum.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I just noticed that you and I signed up 1 year and 1 month apart .


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep we did, didn't we? that is pretty neat.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep. I am gonna go get a glass of Dr pepper, you want anything? I must warn you, if you do want anything, then you can expect it in the mail a few days later.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah a healing vibe for Blue Moon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think I have that, but how about a sandwich?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a spammy thread LOL 

What do you plan to do with such a large bucket of NLS?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I plan to feed my fish with it for the next few years. Also do you know if there is any way to make the fish food last longer? It says it expires in december of 2017. I know that with the fish I have, that bucket will be half empty at the most.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Refridgerate it. Keeps it fresher. Good luck explaining to your parents why you have a giant bucket of fish food in the fridge though LOL


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Can I put it in a freezer? Our refrigerator is stuffed to the max, however our freezer has some room.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure, should be just as good.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well my mom didn't say yes or no, she shook her head no, but I am pretty sure I can convince her to say yes .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you sure it was just a 'I dont know what I am going to do with him" shake? 


And where is this promised pic?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am using my moms phone and it requires her finger print and she was half asleep when I went in there to talk to her....


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

She's asleep now .


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

[/url][/IMG] She woke up .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay sponge filters! Always a handy thing to have


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, I also found a thread on how to open my canister without the water coming out. So I will be putting the sponges in my canister soon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

big b said:


> Well my mom didn't say yes or no, she shook her head no, but I am pretty sure I can convince her to say yes .


If pictures say 1,000 words, what does this picture say?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay I have to say it....................I can just hear lohachata on the other forum telling you, Brian, why did you buy sponge filters when it is so much easier and cheaper to make your own, and why do you need so much fish food that is going to go bad before you get done feeding it all to your fish?

That is what I hear lohachata saying on the other forum to you Brian. He does knock sense into people.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't know how to make my own filters and I am planning to buy a LOT more fish soon. 20 neons, 4 honey gouramis, 4 albino pristella tetras, 1 normal pristella tetra, and 6 black kuhli loaches. Also I am planning to buy a dozen or so fish, I just have to find out what those fish were. I put the names fo the fish on here somewhere, I just have to find them again.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I found the names, and I found some other fish that I am getting. I will also be buying 2 sae, and 9 red eye tetras. AND I will be getting a trio of guppies and getting some endlers so I will be maintaining a breeding population of guppies and endlers. There is always a reason for what I do, if I thought that I couldn't use all of the fish food, then why would I spend $52.99 of my own money?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

FWIW that food will last longer in the freezer so no worries on that part. As for the sponge filters, I too prefer to buy mine instead of making them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's so much easier to buy something someone else made then make it your self.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> FWIW that food will last longer in the freezer so no worries on that part. As for the sponge filters, I too prefer to buy mine instead of making them.


I buy ones that look different:
Hot Sale New Practical Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump Gi | eBay
This is in Canadian currency, so it costs about $1.885 US Dollars. They take a week or 3 to come in, but if you plan ahead, they are CHEAP!! And the 2 sponges come off and fit nicely in my HoB's. I have 3 in use, 1 in my HoB's, and another 6 on the way  

My shrimp love these :grin2:


----------



## Flagg37 (Aug 23, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I was just looking at a picture of a planted tank that had one of those.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Update time . I finally decided it was time to get the last 2 sponges out of my canister. They were in funny shapes when I got them out .







[/url][/IMG] They are sitting in my 5 gallon waiting for me to set them up tomorrow. Both of them are going in separate 10 gallons. One 10 gallon is for blue guppies, the other is for red guppies .


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If you want to see the red guppies click on this link and you can see a female red guppy in the bottom left of the pic http://www.aquariumforum.com/f33/babies-97809.html If you want to see the blue guppies then click on this link and look at the bottom left of the first picture, you can really see the blue in the male. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/so-much-java-moss-97801.html


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

holy big bucket of food! LOL I hope its still in the fridge/freezer. Here's a funny (or not?) story for you. 

Someone gave my mom a big container of goldie pellets for her pond. She used them for one summer, sat them on a shelf in the living room the following winter. This past spring every time I called her or was at her house she was flipping out over these little beetle type bugs that she kept finding. Long story short, the fish food got infested with these bugs. I usually only try to have on hand what I'll use within a few months


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I use to buy my fish food in little containers. They were about $12 for a small container. This 4 pound bucket was only about 4/5 times that price and I get so much more fish food. I am saving money this way. I was wrong, those little containers cost $14. And in those containers are 7 ounces of fish food. The 4 pound bucket costs $53


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> I use to buy my fish food in little containers. They were about $12 for a small container. This 4 pound bucket was only about 4/5 times that price and I get so much more fish food. I am saving money this way. I was wrong, those little containers cost $14. And in those containers are 7 ounces of fish food. The 4 pound bucket costs $53


Much more cost effective (paying $2 per ounce for the small container, vs 84 cents per ounce on the bucket). Even if you only use half of it, you have saved money! :grin2:


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I buy 1lb of fish food and lasts me quite awhile. The fish food in the stores aren't as healthy for fish and the fish may lose their vibrant colors.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

welok said:


> Much more cost effective (paying $2 per ounce for the small container, vs 84 cents per ounce on the bucket). Even if you only use half of it, you have saved money! :grin2:


I almost said something about me using only half and still saving money


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Saving money is always good. Buy a pound of fish food and it should last you for a while.


----------

